# Sound isn't working



## Ambipom (Aug 18, 2008)

So yeah. Last night I was listening to some music, so this morning I turned it on and I didn't hear anything. My sound isn't on mute, either. Any help?

EDIT: It's working now. Mods, can you please lock this?


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 18, 2008)

Are your speakers/headphones working? Check to see if they are plugged in properly and test them out with an MP3 player or someone else's computer.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 18, 2008)

What media player are you using?


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh man... I hate that. Sometimes when I take my computer out of standby or hibernate, it doesn't detect my sound card. It's annoying as hell. Go to Start > Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices (In Windows XP. It should be something similar in whatever you have), and if it shows up as "No sound device detected" or something like that, then you have the same problem I do, and I don't have a permanant fix for it as of yet :(

Restarting the computer works sometimes. If not, I have to reinstall the sound drivers entirely. If I leave something playing when I put it into standby/hibernate, then everything's ok when I turn it back on, but sometimes if I forget, my sound won't work. Just try reinstalling the sound drivers (Do you have a CD that came with the computer, mainboard or sound card? If yes, it's probably on that) and see if it helps. That's really the best advice I can give you :( Sorry.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 18, 2008)

I have the exact same problem (well, the one Nitro said, with the "No audio output device is installed" thing), and I called someone today and they couldn't help me over the phone, so they're coming to have a look at it next week. If I get the chance (I dunno if I'll be in whent he collect it), I'll see if I can ask what the problem was, because it's very weird and highly annoying.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a similar problem. My _microphone_ isn't working.

If I were you, I'd take Nitrogen's advice and try looking at your Control Panel.


----------



## octobr (Aug 18, 2008)

Are your speakers on.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 18, 2008)

Fixed it. I got off, and got back on now to find it's working fine.

Mods lock this please


----------

